# ED trip pictures for 335i Arctic White, plus a great trip in First Class! (700+ pics)



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

It's been about a month since I dropped off my new 335i Arctic White coupe in Madrid, and what a trip it was!

I decided to treat myself to a First Class experience on Lufthansa both ways using award miles, and our trip took us, over 10 days, from Munich to Ingolstadt (to see the amazing Audi Forum, sorry guys), to Innsbruck, down to Parma, Italy, over the Italian Mediterranean coast, to Monaco, Marseilles, Nice, St. Tropez, Barcelona, Valencia then finally, Madrid.

*Total driving time: 43 hours, 26 mins
Total driving distance: 1,938 miles
Average speed: 47.1 mph
Top speed: 143 mph
Gas economy: 21.5 miles per gallon.*

Here are a series of links (currently I have Days 1 through 5 uploaded) - enjoy!

Day 1 and 2: Trip begins, European Delivery, Germany and Austria

Day 3: Austria and Italy

Day 4: The Western Italian Coast to Monaco and Cannes, France

Day 5: Cannes, St. Tropez and Nimes, France


----------



## SouthBayM5 (May 8, 2006)

What are you a Audi fanboy or something? I saw more pics of Audis than your BMW on your page! Seriously though, GREAT pictorial recap of you trip. Made me want to go back to Europe... soon.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Can I vote that this is the most impressive set of pics ever.


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

SouthBayM5 said:


> What are you a Audi fanboy or something? I saw more pics of Audis than your BMW on your page! Seriously though, GREAT pictorial recap of you trip. Made me want to go back to Europe... soon.


Thanks. 

Yeah, I used to have a 2001 Audi S4 (back when it was a turbo). Actually, we went to Audi because my friend is a huge Audi-phile, and I kind of lost a bet to him.


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

Ucla95 said:


> Can I vote that this is the most impressive set of pics ever.


Thanks!

I hope to have the rest of the pictures done by the weekend.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

I think you have more pictures of your flight than I did my entire trip! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## letsin2b8 (Jul 19, 2006)

nice pics! looks like a first class trip all around... From air to ground.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow, nice pics!
In the first day of pictures are you kidding about "Not sure what this is" the photo of the construction site? That looks like BMW Welt. 
Looking forward to your next installment of pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## ss109 (Jul 1, 2006)

I see you used Sigrid to take you to the delivery center. Driving with her is definatly an experience! I rode with her last year, and on monday, her husband Robert is taking us to the delivery center.


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

ss109 said:


> I see you used Sigrid to take you to the delivery center. Driving with her is definatly an experience! I rode with her last year, and on monday, her husband Robert is taking us to the delivery center.


Yes, she was a delightful woman to drive with... I was pretty impressed with her car.. 200,000 km later and it still looks very new!


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

Asteroid said:


> Wow, nice pics!
> In the first day of pictures are you kidding about "Not sure what this is" the photo of the construction site? That looks like BMW Welt.
> Looking forward to your next installment of pictures. :thumbup:


Ah, that makes sense!!


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

I personally think this set of pictures is the best so far posted on bimmerfest. I have visited most of sites you went and brings back fond memories..two thumbs up on your pictures and efforts. BTW your white coupe looks stunning on the picture. Just came back from ED at the end of march, and I am planning on another one, this time E93, early next year. I was the guy whose order was mixed up and came home with 335i sedan instead of coupe. What a set of pictures!!! congratulations on your new 'baby'...


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice pics:thumbup:


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Nice pics:thumbup:


Not just 'nice pics', fabulous pics. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

bagbklyn said:


> Not just 'nice pics', fabulous pics. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


+1 ! fabulous pics. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for those great pics, especially for the insights in flying 1st class...  

In Nimes you've wondered about that smaller angled set of traffic lights. Those are typical for France - they're connected in parallel to the main set on the top of the pole. They're just for the convenience of those vehicles waiting in front at the red light. In France the stop line is located right next to the traffic light pole, so the driver of the first vehicle would need to crick his neck for watching the main set at the top. In other countries that stop line is usually located further back from the lights pole (maybe a car length) so that this additional set of lights is not necessary there.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

A great report and pictures. I really like that simpleviewer app. Im going to set it up on my sight.

On another note, we were upgraded to Business Class on Air France. Sleeper seats as well and great food but the first class service on your flight seemed far better.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

About the case of wine you bought, did you check it in your luggage, or get it shipped back to the states? I am planning on getting a couple of bottles from the Rhine area as gifts for people back here. What if anything did you have to do to get it through customs, what type of duty did you have to pay, etc?


----------



## derry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hands down best pictures i've seen on this forum.

Cheers!


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

lensman314 said:


> About the case of wine you bought, did you check it in your luggage, or get it shipped back to the states? I am planning on getting a couple of bottles from the Rhine area as gifts for people back here. What if anything did you have to do to get it through customs, what type of duty did you have to pay, etc?


I just shipped it in luggage... I didn't declare it.


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

Gran Turismo said:


> Thanks for those great pics, especially for the insights in flying 1st class...
> 
> In Nimes you've wondered about that smaller angled set of traffic lights. Those are typical for France - they're connected in parallel to the main set on the top of the pole. They're just for the convenience of those vehicles waiting in front at the red light. In France the stop line is located right next to the traffic light pole, so the driver of the first vehicle would need to crick his neck for watching the main set at the top. In other countries that stop line is usually located further back from the lights pole (maybe a car length) so that this additional set of lights is not necessary there.


That's what I thought too, until I saw (it's in one of the pictures I think) the little set of lights show green and the big set of lights show red!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Great pictures and writeup,I'm ready to go back !


----------



## razzy530 (Nov 8, 2005)

Definately the most impressive set of pictures and an excellent caption of the pics! Good Job!
Thanks so much for sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## mlieu (Jan 11, 2007)

GREAT PHOTOS!!!! I'll have to agree.. whats with all the Audi shots? lol. Congrats and welcome back! Here's to a speedy redelivery!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Great pics! Looks like you had an amazing trip. I really like your picture viewer pages as well. Its pretty cool. I haven't seen a site like that before. We have the exact same car btw. :thumbup:


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

Snareman said:


> Great pics! Looks like you had an amazing trip. I really like your picture viewer pages as well. Its pretty cool. I haven't seen a site like that before. We have the exact same car btw. :thumbup:


When did you drop your car off?


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

IrvRobinson said:


> Great pictures and writeup,I'm ready to go back !


Irv, bring me my car already! 

I'm even ready to fly to New York to just drive it back here. Another road trip!


----------



## Ransome (Jan 20, 2007)

Great motivation for keeping my camera handy. Thanks for sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

Outstanding Photos, thank you for sharing! I also flew LH 435 ORD-MUC in First... it was superb!



flightjunkie said:


> It's been about a month since I dropped off my new 335i Arctic White coupe in Madrid, and what a trip it was!
> 
> I decided to treat myself to a First Class experience on Lufthansa both ways using award miles, and our trip took us, over 10 days, from Munich to Ingolstadt (to see the amazing Audi Forum, sorry guys), to Innsbruck, down to Parma, Italy, over the Italian Mediterranean coast, to Monaco, Marseilles, Nice, St. Tropez, Barcelona, Valencia then finally, Madrid.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Very nice! Ditto to all of the above. :thumbup:


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

flightjunkie said:


> Yes, she was a delightful woman to drive with... I was pretty impressed with her car.. 200,000 km later and it still looks very new!


 I had Sigrid pick me up too. I thought she wasn't going to do it anymore.


----------



## Jordan_R (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, I got back from my ED on 5/9/07 and after seeing your pics, I want to go back already. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: . OH and what kind of camera did you use. Either your a professional or you got one bada$$ camera. Not one blurry pic :thumbup: .


----------



## Jordan_R (Jan 26, 2007)

flightjunkie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I hope to have the rest of the pictures done by the weekend.


Yes , can't wait to see more...


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

Jordan_R said:


> Wow, I got back from my ED on 5/9/07 and after seeing your pics, I want to go back already. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: . OH and what kind of camera did you use. Either your a professional or you got one bada$$ camera. Not one blurry pic :thumbup: .


Nope, not a professional. 

I just used a Canon 4MP camera that is over a year old.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone know why I can't edit my original post?

I wanted to post links to the rest of my photos!


----------



## misterwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

*You really meant Casio, right?*

In looking inside one of the pictures using the Irfanview picture viewer, it says that photo was taken with a Casio Z500, not a Canon.

Was the Casio you're friend's camera?

BTW, AWESOME pictures. Just in the process of ordering my first BMW -- been dreaming of it for 24+ years since I sat in my first 633CSi in '83 in France. Still trying to talk my wife into doing the ED. I think I'm almost there.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

FJ: 

Hilarious that you've got so many pics of Chinese restaurants, you being an Anglo and all.... Care to explain the connection between yourself and commercial aviation? Very enjoyable post, btw... really converys the flavor of the places you visited and what an ED trip is all about.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

flightjunkie said:


> Does anyone know why I can't edit my original post?
> 
> I wanted to post links to the rest of my photos!


You only have xxx amount of time to edit your posts. After that they are locked. See this link for more info on why:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100148


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

misterwolf said:


> In looking inside one of the pictures using the Irfanview picture viewer, it says that photo was taken with a Casio Z500, not a Canon.
> 
> Was the Casio you're friend's camera?
> 
> BTW, AWESOME pictures. Just in the process of ordering my first BMW -- been dreaming of it for 24+ years since I sat in my first 633CSi in '83 in France. Still trying to talk my wife into doing the ED. I think I'm almost there.


Actually, it WAS a Casio Z500 (I get Casio and Canon mixed up sometimes)!


----------



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

boothguy said:


> FJ:
> 
> Hilarious that you've got so many pics of Chinese restaurants, you being an Anglo and all.... Care to explain the connection between yourself and commercial aviation? Very enjoyable post, btw... really converys the flavor of the places you visited and what an ED trip is all about.


I'm actually not Anglo  I'm Chinese (I'm in most of the pictures. The white guy is my buddy).

As far as the connection between myself and commercial aviation? Easy, I work at a major U.S. airline and I'm a big airplane nut.


----------



## mcg-doc (May 3, 2005)

What kind of software did you use to create your web site and the photo album?


----------

